# Werbung unter Banner



## Xmasman (14. Juli 2005)

So, ich mein die Werbung kotzt ja schon genug an, aber das diese andauerund nicht wegklickbar ist, da diese so gut wie immer mit dem close Button hinter der Bannergrafik verschwindet nervt total.
Könntet ihr das nicht mal irgendwie beheben ich muss bei jeder Sache die Seite doppelt laden damit ich beim 2.ten mal kein Banner habe.


----------



## B3N (14. Juli 2005)

Ich weiss das dies sehr nervig ist, allerdings leiden auch wir als Betreiber der Webseite darunter, du bist also nicht alleine. Evt. kann ich durch eine Repositionieren o.ä. was erreichen, abschaffen kann ich die Banner aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss das dies sehr nervig ist, allerdings leiden auch wir als Betreiber der Webseite darunter, du bist also nicht alleine. Evt. kann ich durch eine Repositionieren o.ä. was erreichen, abschaffen kann ich die Banner aber nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is doch egal wo ein "pflicht" banner sitzt oder? also ab in den foot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (14. Juli 2005)

Alucardx schrieb:
			
		

> is doch egal wo ein "pflicht" banner sitzt oder? also ab in den foot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein ist es leider nicht...der Banner muss gut sichtbar im oberen drittel der Webseite sein.


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

Und (wie heißt diese form der werbung gleich nochmal) dieses andere teil was sich öffnet is auch provider abhängig oder?


----------



## B3N (14. Juli 2005)

Du meinst die Layerwerbung welche sich irgendwo auf dem Screen plaziert? Ja die is auch vom Ad-Vermarkter und darauf haben wir auch keinen Einfluß, leider!


----------



## Alucardx (14. Juli 2005)

Ich kann mir auch denken wie traffic intensiv / DB intensiv das projekt ist und das ein werbe spnsored webspace da schon fast das beste ist =)

Trotzdem meine Frage habt ihr euch mal nach nem günstigen root server umgeschaut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (14. Juli 2005)

kleiner Tipp:

- http://www.getfirefox.com

- http://adblock.mozdev.org/

- http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uqc1/data/adblock.txt


----------



## Thalion (15. Juli 2005)

Nur noch nebenbei am Rande.
Mitlerweile habe ich nach dem Wegklicken der ersten "Layer"-Werbung ruckzuck ein zweites Layer offen, das 2 "X" zum Schließen zeigt, die aber beide auf die Werbeseite verlinken.
Soll heißen die Werbung ist erst weg, wenn ich F5 drücke.

Ich glaube nicht, daß solche Art Werbung in eurem Interesse ist.


----------



## Crowley (15. Juli 2005)

Alucardx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir auch denken wie traffic intensiv / DB intensiv das projekt ist und das ein werbe spnsored webspace da schon fast das beste ist =)
> 
> Trotzdem meine Frage habt ihr euch mal nach nem günstigen root server umgeschaut?
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass ein "günstiger root-Server" unseren Anforderungen genügt. Mal ganz abgesehen von den Traffic-Kosten.
Außerdem stecken wir schon ziemlich viel unserer Freizeit in dieses Projekt und wollen uns dann nicht noch die Server-Administration aufbürden. Insofern sind wir wirklich sehr zufrieden mit unserem Hoster Planet-Multiplayer.de.
Die Werbung ist natürlich mitunter doch recht nervig, allerdings sollte die Layer-Werbug nur einmal alle 15 Minuten auftreten. Das wird über Cookies gesteuert, funktioniert also nicht, wenn diese deaktiviert sind. Sollte es trotzdem Ploblem geben, beschreibt diese möglichst detailliert, wir reichen die dann an den Hoster weiter.


----------



## Nyana (15. Juli 2005)

Alucardx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir auch denken wie traffic intensiv / DB intensiv das projekt ist und das ein werbe spnsored webspace da schon fast das beste ist =)
> 
> Trotzdem meine Frage habt ihr euch mal nach nem günstigen root server umgeschaut?
> 
> ...



Siehste ... das genau ist das Problem .. wir hauen hier für andere unsere Freizeit auf den Kopp .. (VANEN / BLASC / RPG24 Forum) und dann nehmen wir uns das Recht heraus, dafür nichts bezahlen zu müssen.

Allein das Forum (Signatur-Bilder sei Dank) verballert am Tag bei ca. 1500 unique visits (lass mal die, die öfter reingucken außen vor) knap 500 MB an Traffic also ca. 15 Gig im Monat.

Hinzu kommen dann die Webspaces für VANEN, Lex Vitae, BLASC und ein gemeinsamer TS (omg quality = traffic extreme ca. 30 gig/mtl) für den wir Dank unseres Partners und der Banner, die meiner Meinung nach sofern sie nicht Fullscreen werden (hatten wir ja leider mal kurz) durchaus zumutbar sind absolut keinen Cent bezahlen müssen.

Daher werden wir uns nicht nach einem günstigen Root Server umsehen, weil wir hier echt zufrieden sind und einen echten 24/7 Support haben, wenn mal ne Maschine abraucht.


----------



## Alucardx (15. Juli 2005)

ich wollte es doch nur wissen und ehrlich gesagt ausser blasc kenn ich den rest nicht! es war halt ne ganz normale frage und danke für die langen antworten!

Al


----------



## Xmasman (18. Juli 2005)

macht die werbung doch wenigstens so, dass man beim suchen von npcs, quests oder ähnlichem das nicht auf den links hat, ich mein man klickt dann ja sowieso auf einen von denen und dann wär das ganze prob nur halb so schlimm.
Also einfach ins rechte obere drittel


----------



## B3N (18. Juli 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> macht die werbung doch wenigstens so, dass man beim suchen von npcs, quests oder ähnlichem das nicht auf den links hat, ich mein man klickt dann ja sowieso auf einen von denen und dann wär das ganze prob nur halb so schlimm.
> Also einfach ins rechte obere drittel
> [post="96288"][/post]​




Haben wir leider keinen Einfluss drauf wo genau der Layer erscheint.


----------



## Fantibär (23. Juli 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Allein das Forum (Signatur-Bilder sei Dank) verballert am Tag bei ca. 1500 unique visits (lass mal die, die öfter reingucken außen vor) knap 500 MB an Traffic also ca. 15 Gig im Monat.
> 
> Hinzu kommen dann die Webspaces für VANEN, Lex Vitae, BLASC und ein gemeinsamer TS (omg quality = traffic extreme ca. 30 gig/mtl) für den wir Dank unseres Partners und der Banner, die meiner Meinung nach sofern sie nicht Fullscreen werden (hatten wir ja leider mal kurz) durchaus zumutbar sind absolut keinen Cent bezahlen müssen.



Nach der Rechnung hättet ihr im Monat ja nur 45gig Traffic. 

Ist nicht gerade viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Root Server gibts mit schon 300gig (!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qramf (24. Juli 2005)

ich finde, dass die seite teilweise EXTREM langsam ist, teilweise geht sie gar nicht und die werbung nervt hin und wieder tatsaechlich.

bei inzwischen 130+ mitgliedern (keine ahnung wieviele twinks) sollte ein rootserver finanziell auf jeden fall machbar sein.

fuer 39 euro/monat gibts nen root-server mit 1.500 GB traffic/monat. dagegen sind die erwaehnten 15/45 gig ja direkt "suess" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fyi


----------



## Glurak (24. Juli 2005)

hab mir einfach nen script geschrieben das alle werbungen ausblendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

